# New? Writer? Join the New Writers Bunch!



## PrinzeCharming

Welcome to *Writing Forums*! 

Did you know Writing Forums has a group section to create, join, and engage with the community outside the forums? 


If you're a new writer looking to make new friends, feel free to stop by at *New Writers Bunch*. 


We have nearly 100 members joined! That makes us in the top three _most popular groups _to join on Writing Forums. In fact, we're #1 at currently 89 members. Check it out! This year, we hope to provide the most out of your experience at Writing Forums. We will engage you through the writing process as well as refining your skills. Are you already a writer? It's okay! We need your expertise to help assist the new writers. As we host the grand reopening of New Writers Bunch, you will see new exclusive content in the next few weeks. Stay tuned! We have virtual refreshments suitable for all new members. Sit back and relax.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I stickied the thread so it would stay on top. Good idea, Anthony


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Thank you so much! That helps us a lot as we thrive to become bigger and better. :thumbl:


----------



## Hairball

PrinzeCharming said:


> Thank you so much! That helps us a lot as we thrive to become bigger and better. :thumbl:



Who let this little whippersnapper in?

Good job, honey! We're all really proud of how you dove in here and got to work. 

Now throttle back the enthusiasm and go back to your cage before I get out the duct tape.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Hairball said:


> Now throttle back the enthusiasm and go back to your cage before I get out the duct tape.



I am trying so hard to behave right now, but ... the struggle is real. _I'll just bite my tongue, smile and nod. 

No shades of any color happening here. Nope. 

_Hey, a bird!


----------



## Hairball

PrinzeCharming said:


> I am trying so hard to behave right now, but ... the struggle is real. _I'll just bite my tongue, smile and nod.
> 
> No shades of any color happening here. Nope.
> 
> _Hey, a bird!



That isn't a bird. That's my drone circling you like a vulture waiting for you to die.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Hairball said:


> That isn't a bird. That's my drone circling you like a vulture waiting for you to die.



I hope it's registered! It's the law! [-X


----------



## Donnam

Hello everyone,
I could do with some new writing friends, actually all english speaking friends are welcome as I have recently moved to the French Amazon, French Guiana and am yet to learn French. Luckily, I can understand my boyfriend who I followed here for his job. And what a culture-shock that turned out to be. I'm that girl who was plugged into cyber space 24/7 and living it up in a rapid fire world. Three years later I found something much more and that is what has inspired me to write about nature.
And that I have to do whatever I can within my ability to help save this bureaucratic bungling, wild, fascinating, confusing part of the world.

There is a slight catch in being my friend. I live in a land where we hurl communications satellites into space but I don't have any internet access when it rains. Nope - None so my contact will always be haphazard.

It doesn't make sense to people (and my friends from home) who aren't my kind of wild, but I steadfastly refuse to own a mobile phone, rarely wear shoes and every single waking moment I'm not writing, I am hurtling along wild jungle-fringed rivers in a sprint canoe.

That's my story. Looking forward to reading those of my new literary friends,
Donna
ps how many posts do I have to write before I can have a photo beside my name? It's a really cool photo of a hammock.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi, Donna. First of all, you may want to read the rules. That way you can get a better feeling on how we operate here.

As for your question, you need to have ten valid posts before you can post any creative works. You will then also be able to choose an avatar and signature where you can put a link to your blog or book.

So get to know us a little. We're really a pretty cool bunch once you get to know us, okay?


----------



## Mikestermanifest

Hi. I came here because I have been posting on other sites for a while, but I never get enough traction. Hopefully I get more here. I understand the rules and whatnot and have been writing original stories for a while.


----------



## Acicula

Hi I got my account today,

I am Acicula, and I joined this forum in order to get ideas for a story of a game I'm working on. It's called Epiphany, but I'll give more details later. 

Thanks for having me :smile2:


----------



## JaneC

I will definitely be checking this out. I am looking for way to improve my writing. I am working on a paranormal book now, something I thought I would never write, in fact, when I sat down to start writing, I had a completely genre in mind. Gotta love when a story calls to you and can't help but put it to paper!


----------



## H.Brown

Hello and welcome to all our new members on this thread, hope your all enjoying your time with WF. Looking forward to seeing you all around the rooms, groups and competitions.
H


----------



## wulfAlpha

Hi, I'm an amateur writer. I dabble and love to read but recently I figured it would be good to try and join some forums and groups for writers. I specialize in hard sci-fi but I'm also working on an urban fantasy. Good to meet you all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Brown

Hello wulfalpha, awesome to see that you have found us here in the new writers group. I look forward to reading some of your writing, ask questions and if i can answer or help I will try.


----------



## wulfAlpha

Thanks for the warm welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Brown

No worries you will find us all to be both warm and welcoming


----------



## Moonlight

Are there any set guidelines of what constitutes a new writer?  

Technically, I've been writing on and off for years with a few publication credits in a literary magazine several years ago.  The thing is I still consider myself a new writer as I have much to learn.


----------



## H.Brown

I you still consider yourself as a new writer then you are welcome to join us here. I have been writing since I was small but I was new to writing on forums and Ihave never been published.

Also on the flip side this group also constitutes members of varying stages in their writing journey, whose advice and guidance is greatly appreciated by new writers.

Welcome aboard Moonlight and join our discussions.


----------



## Cassi

Hi, I am new to the forum and I did 'try' to join the group, don't know if I am too new or if I need a secret handshake :friendly_wink:
Is the group still active or has something different taken its place?
Thanks
Cassi


----------



## MadMickyG

*It's me again.*

I joined last night and am only really posting to get my 10 posts out so I can share my work.  I have a FB page dedicated to my stories (anyones really, but I'm the only one who posts currently.)
Want to share my stories with the world, as I believe they're worth sharing.
Welcome all newcomers (myself included).

  I have been writing things for 30 years, but only in the last few years did I decide I should share them with the world.  Plus, I have 3 novels in my head wanting to come out, so I need to up my skill so I can absolutely share these.


----------



## Penless

I-it asked if I'm sure I want to join.
Why does everything doubt my decisions? 
'Are you sure you want to power off?'
'Are you sure you want to delete this?' 
'Are you sure you want to join this group?'

C-can't the world trust I know what I'm doing? Is this such a major life decision?

Do I need to run this by a lawyer, accountant and a priest first? 
Perhaps I should hire a business mentor to do cost-benefit analysis before joining.

...

Well, I joined. May God smite for my sinful ill-consideration.


----------



## H.Brown

Hello all. Yes this group is still active but I think you might need to be a fully fledged member to join it. It's nice to see some interest in the group I look forward to seeing you all around.


----------



## Firephoenix1989

I already love this group reading everyone's join stories heck it makes mine sound a little boring lol


----------



## Introvertrme

New personage here. Hi!


----------



## wulfAlpha

Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Introvertrme

Thanks, total newbie to forums lol


----------



## H.Brown

Introvertrme said:


> Thanks, total newbie to forums lol



Hello and welcome to Wf,

Have you started your own introduction thread yet? If not I would suggest this as a place to begin, as it will let you get to know our members and let our members get to know you. Once you have made you ten valid posts you will notice that more of WF opens up to you, this will include the groups sections, such as the new writers group, which is a place for new writers to gather and help each other along their writing journey. I look forward to getting to know you further and seeing you around the forums if you need anything please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## LoveThirstWriter

Sounds so fun! Wish this was a 2018 post though.


----------



## Introvertrme

H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome to Wf,
> 
> Have you started your own introduction thread yet? If not I would suggest this as a place to begin, as it will let you get to know our members and let our members get to know you. Once you have made you ten valid posts you will notice that more of WF opens up to you, this will include the groups sections, such as the new writers group, which is a place for new writers to gather and help each other along their writing journey. I look forward to getting to know you further and seeing you around the forums if you need anything please do not hesitate to ask.


Thank you very much for your welcome, I don't have much to say about myself unfortunately. I'm looking to be a professional writer (hey aren't we all), from a very windy west of Wales nice to meet you!

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Introvertrme

wulfAlpha said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! How are you finding it on here?

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Introvertrme

H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome to Wf,
> 
> Have you started your own introduction thread yet? If not I would suggest this as a place to begin, as it will let you get to know our members and let our members get to know you. Once you have made you ten valid posts you will notice that more of WF opens up to you, this will include the groups sections, such as the new writers group, which is a place for new writers to gather and help each other along their writing journey. I look forward to getting to know you further and seeing you around the forums if you need anything please do not hesitate to ask.


Thank you! I'm sure I just replied to this and it disappeared into the equivalent of the Bermuda triangle online. Will I ever reach ten posts?! Stay tuned folks!

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## jenthepen

Hi, Introvertrme and welcome. I live on the border of Herefordshire and mid Wales so we're almost neighbours by the standards of the internet. 

I write poetry and short stories as well as a bit of non-fiction. What type of stuff do you like to write?

jen


----------



## Introvertrme

*Hi!*



jenthepen said:


> Hi, Introvertrme and welcome. I live on the border of Herefordshire and mid Wales so we're almost neighbours by the standards of the internet.
> 
> I write poetry and short stories as well as a bit of non-fiction. What type of stuff do you like to write?
> 
> jen



Thank you so much for your welcome! Yes we are indeed hehe

At the moment I'm writing fiction, I'm at the very beginning of writing to be honest, complete novice and finding my feet on what to write. Never tried non-fiction, do you prefer one subject or a variety of subjects?

Thanks again!


----------



## jenthepen

When I write non-fiction it tends to be either opinion pieces or memoirs these days. I used to research and write about all sorts of things but I spend so much time on reading/writing poetry now that I don't seem to get the time for much non-fiction outside of direct experience. Luckily, I have a fairly good store of experience - being older than I care to remember. 

Fiction writing can be exciting so I can understand why you are drawn to it. We have quite a few writing challenges on the site that are excellent for inspiring ideas and giving the opportunity for trying out lots of different approaches to story writing. They are just for fun and there's no pressure so I can recommend them to anyone who is still working out which way to go with their writing. Also, the Writing Discussion forum is wonderful for gaining lots of insight into the way other writers work.

You almost have the 10 posts you need for full membership so keep posting because, once you pass that magical number, new forums will open up for you and you will be able to create an avatar etc.

Have fun and if you need any help with finding your way around, just ask.

jen


----------



## Slyde

Is there a writer's group in the Dallas/Fort Worth metroplex?


----------



## H.Brown

I wouldn't know Slyde, a google search may reveal any that are there. However if you want to join new writers bunch then feel free, we support and help each other and just chill chatting.


----------



## carylynnnichols

Yes.  It is DFWWW
Dallas/Fort Worth Writers Workshop.
I haven't attended in a long time, but I believe they meet in the Bedford area along 820.
Maybe Google the above to see if it pops up.


----------



## carylynnnichols

Hi I have been writing for about the same length of time. I have some stuff published, but any financial reward has been negligible. Since that isn't a primary motivator, I am fine with that.I would, though, hope to do better at overcoming procrastination, my greatest foe.


----------



## VermilionBedsheets

Hi, I'm VermilionBedsheets. I'm a high school student in Southern Colorado and I'm interested in writing poetry and realistic fiction.


----------

